# School Board Member Randy Tomasacci Wants To Explore Including "intelligent Design" In The Science C



## Neutral Singh (Jun 5, 2005)

Two words during a February Northwest Area school board meeting have grabbed the ear of a national civil rights organization. Those words - "intelligent design" - prompted a letter from the Eastern Pennsylvania Regional Office of the Anti-Defamation League.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/buddhism/SIG=134so2um3/*http%3A//www.citizensvoice.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=14642987&BRD=2259&PAG=461&dept_id=455154&rfi=6*


----------

